# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Good Friends

## madmax

We have good friends with big gardens. They gift us the surplus.  Life is good.


Last week was squash and cantaloupe.  This week is grapes and pears.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Cinnamon pears.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Fresh fruits and veggies are always great.  Better with bacon of course, but still great.

----------


## Rick

I have never had a friend good enough to gift me bacon. 

Paw paws are finally ripe this year. Yum. I have been gifting friends with paw paws.

----------


## andy213

my friends are not this good hahaha they never gave me plants 
ps: they don't have plants hahahahaha

----------


## crashdive123

> my friends are not this good hahaha they never gave me plants 
> ps: they don't have plants hahahahaha


There are tons of edible plants in your area.  I am however shocked that none of your friends have given you a................. wait for it .................. turkey.

----------


## Rick

Oh, that was very good. Very good, indeed.

----------


## YellowYak

> I have never had a friend good enough to gift me bacon. 
> 
> Paw paws are finally ripe this year. Yum. I have been gifting friends with paw paws.


Rick, now you do lol.

----------


## Rick

Indeed. That is true in spades. Ham as well! Thank you once again. Did I mention I have finished off all that bacon?

----------


## YellowYak

That's awesome, glad you liked it.

----------


## Rick

Well...that hint went nowhere. Looks like I'll have to think on this a bit.

----------


## YellowYak

Okay, I get it now. Sometimes I'm a little thick...

----------


## Rick

Thick bacon is always good.  :Shifty:

----------

